# Latest build



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Getting ready to fry some fish.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Excellent*

Very nice, propane?


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

very nice, i need to make one for patio. what did u finish that top with.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

It is propane. Finished with dark walnut then sanded to create dark/light spots. Then 4 coats of polyurethane.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

marshrunner757 said:


> Getting ready to fry some fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice! :brew2:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

2 thumbs up from me.Great job!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Awesome. Where did you purchase the stove from?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Looks great and keeps the mess outside. NICE!!


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Latest build underway. 























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalplayer (Jul 5, 2008)

nice-


----------

